# Elk Burger Inspiration



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 1, 2021)

So I had never seen stuffed onions before, until a recent post from 

 SmokinEdge
 got me inspired. He used sausage, but I've had some elk burger in my freezer for a while from my dad's kill. I decided I'd would use some for onions!
I didn't have a melon baller, nor did my local Walmart, so I used a spoon, it worked out alright.







I mixed up a pound of elk, some chopped onions, chopped a quarter of a green bell pepper, shredded cheese, minced up 2 small cloves of locally grown volcanic garlic, and the whites of 1 egg.
Then I seasoned with salt, pepper, a dash of each cumin, red pepper flakes and ground mustard. 





I had too much mixture for my 2 onions, but we had a red onion that was just missing a couple slices from the burgers we had last night, so I cleaned that out and made a third, stuffed them and snapped a picture. 





Now for the bacon. One slice around the top half, one around the bottom half, and then 4 more all coming together at the top with a toothpick to secure.





Into the oven at 275, going to bring them to 145-150 internal and try them out for the first time!!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks great. I’m in for the finish


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 1, 2021)

Teasing us with no finish pics! Bet they gonna be good.

Jim


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 1, 2021)

And here is the finish!











Absolutely delicious, next time I may try to find a way to get the bacon and onion to bond with everything else, but even when it falls apart with slicing, it was great to eat.  

Thanks again to 

 SmokinEdge
 for the inspiring post!

Just goes to show, there are tons of ideas people haven't seen, no matter how routine they may be to some. Keep it coming everyone!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 1, 2021)

Matt..  that does look good... nice job...  

I would have liked to seen ya reach 165` IT (safety reasons)....  since it was ground meat... That woulda helped getting the bacon a little more crispy (the way we like all our bacon) ..


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 1, 2021)

I did end up taking it to a bit higher temp due to the bacon, but I was afraid of overdoing it, so I pulled them. Bacon could have used a little more crispness, but I didn't feel at all that it was unsafe. I'll certainly take this into account on the next round


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 1, 2021)

The amount of fat that is mixed in with the ground elk will dictate dryness when 165` is reached ...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 1, 2021)

Meat Man Matt said:


> And here is the finish!
> View attachment 506366
> 
> View attachment 506367
> ...


That looks incredible for sure. Nicely done. 
no reason to go higher than 150* fat will start to render beyond that and it’s just not necessary. Most bad bugs are killed starting at the 140* mark and the killing speeds up as the temp goes higher. It’s called pasteurization. Need more protection than that then add 1.1 grams cure #1 per pound of meat.
If not, never order a medium or medium rare hamburger ever again.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 1, 2021)

Looks good Matt . Nice work . 
I'm in the pull at 160 camp . I get the pasteurized thing , but not everyone does . Some difference in ordering a fresh ground medium rare burger and using game meat with add ins and mixing by hand .


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 1, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Looks good Matt . Nice work .
> I'm in the pull at 160 camp . I get the pasteurized thing , but not everyone does . Some difference in ordering a fresh ground medium rare burger and using game meat with add ins and mixing by hand .


I do the same. I do love them more rare but I’m just not comfortable eating that way anymore. I understand the pasteurization but I have no idea how to be sure it was held at that lower temp long enough. I’d like to figure it out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2021)

MMMmmm....
Those Look Great, Matt !!
Mine would have to be done more, due to my allergy, but they look mighty Tasty!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2021)

Stuffed onions seems to be the new thing to do and yours look excellent. I HAVE to make a few!
Al


----------

